# Mountroot problem



## balanga (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm trying to PXEBOOT a FreeBSD ISO image which begins to load but then stops at the `mountroot>` prompt. I believe the ISO image is designed to `mount -t cd9660 -o -ro /dev/acd0 /`. In my case root is on a PXE server. Is it possible to specify this in some way? mfsBSD is able to boot off the network from an ISO image, so am thinking that I could tweak this particular ISO to behave the same say but I don't know whereabouts in the boot process this root mounting operation takes place . Could there be some setting in loader.conf which I could adjust?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

Handbook: 31.8. Diskless Operation with PXE


----------

